# 99lb Flathead!!!!!



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

Lol Not Really,, But The Real Idea Of This Thread,, i Was Wondering When Should I Start Catfishing Again In The river Around gallipolis? Im Hoping Soon,I Havent Caught A Cat Since November!!! Any Advice Would be Great!!!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Im not familiar with that area of the river, but chances are you might pick up a channel on cut shad or skips...All winter long...As for flatheads, I usually dont catch my first one til the end of April or beginning of May...

remember the best time to catch fish, is when your line is in the water!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Why did you stop fishing for catfish??? haha I catch some of my best fish in the winter. (Channels and blues)


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

took my 10 year old son below greenup dam about 1 week ago.he cought 15 channel and blue cats 14- 25 inchs.cought them on shiners sauger fishing.river was up and muddy.never cought any sauger.cought these fish in 3 hours 1pm-4pm.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I fish mostly for flatheads, and I dont get to the "big river" much...So most of my cattin gets done between April and October...


----------



## Love_To_Fish (Sep 24, 2009)

I agree with Fish Dealer! I've been fishing the river for 48 years and have found the "best time" is when you drop the line in the water...


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I dont fish the Big River but Here in the Muskingum it seems to be that magical 48 to 50 degree water temp when the Flatheads start really moving and feeding again. I caught my first flat on april 4th last year a decent 20# in 49 degree water temp and caught my last one Nov, 16th a real solid 48 and a half. water temp was 49 degrees then also.


----------

